# Itchy Skin/Rash an early pregnancy symptom?



## Cairn

Hi all,

Has anyone experienced itchy skin with a rash as an early pregnancy symptom?

I've been pregnant before twice, both losses, and with the first I had no symptoms until 6 weeks, but with the second, I had symptoms very early on. Never itchy skin though! 

This morning, I woke up and was so itchy, I thought we had bed bugs and panicked. We were away last weekend so I figured we brought the bed bugs home from the B&B on our suitcase. But my husband was not afflicted and I have no actual bites, thank goodness. Just extreme itchiness and vague welts. It's just occurred to me to hope this a good sign!


----------



## TigerMaple

Yes! In fact, a friend on my facebook recently stated she woke up with a bad rash all over and was going to the doctor to see what was wrong. Found out that day she was pregnant. I knew the moment she mentioned the rash that she was pregnant because it is a symptom. Hopeyou get your bfp! Keep,us updated


----------



## Cairn

Thanks TigerMaple! I had never heard of this one, except for one's belly when one is far along. I talked to my doc today -- not about the itching because it hadn't yet occurred to me that it could be a symptom -- and she wants me to have a 7 dpo progesterone test on Monday and she ordered a beta as well since I'm already getting my blood drawn. It's rather early to get a BFP, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## sadangel777

I was reading on this last night, and I did find where it can be a pregnancy sign! 

I started Googling it because I was getting itchy like CrAzY!! I have eczema and dry skin, so I get itchy anyway, but not like this! At least, not in the summer &#8212; in the winter, yes, but it came out of nowhere!!

Hoping it is a prelude to a BFP!!


----------



## amjon

I looked at my arm halfway through the morning and I had a rash as well. I've never had it with any of my pregnancies though. If it was bedbugs they would itch like crazy (and you should be able to see the little welts where the bites are). DH had them in the room he rented. The first night I stayed there I got bit, but he never had a problem. He called the landlord and told them to get it taken care of while we stayed in a hotel. THAT was the itchiest bite I think I have ever had, even with hydrocortizone cream it was still driving me crazy (and was on the palm of my hand).


----------

